# Does my female look pregnant?> and also wat r signs of birth?>



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

:-D Hey ..umm im new to this site.What are signs of guppy labor? And also does my guppy look pregnant and her GRAVID spot is really black too.. Heres some pictures! HELP 














 {Shes the one on the right} :!: DOES SHE HAVE A SQUARE BOXXY SHAPE?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I can't really tell but you will definately be able to notice. When my guppies get pregnant their bellies get to be atleast twice the size of their normal width.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Odds are she is pregnant. (Most guppies form a LFS are). She will get much larger than her normal size. Before giving birth, she may retreat to a spot in the tank she feels safe and stay there for a period of days. Some say they get kinda square shaped right before birth but I have yet to see this.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

okay..thanks! I have a goldfish in the tank..and i know they eat the babies..but every other day i put the goldfish in a bredders net just in case ..mmy guppy has babies..then ill put the babies in the net and take the goldie out..the goldfish is small but eats ANYTHING!! im going to get a 5gall tank today but i still need to cycle it!


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Your guppy is pregnant, but not that far along, maybe half way through. The gravid spot does get very dark before birth and sometimes you can see eyes. Females will usually be about twice the size of your girl. They will try to find some place to hide and they will square off around the vent. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

As a side note, guppies and goldfish do not belong in the same tank. It is affecting the health of one of the two fish. Their requirements are completely different.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I was about to say the same thing, simpte! Guppies are tropical fish, Goldfish strive in cooler water. Goldfish get HUGE anyway, and will end up trying to eat those guppies when they get big.. I know from experience with a cory cat. It was bigger than the goldfish's mouth, so I put it in the tank.. Come back and hour later and it's head and pectoral fins are stuck inside the goldfish's mouth.. That was almost a huge disaster.. The cory died, but the goldfish doesn't seem traumatized. 

In any case, Guppies and goldfish don't really mix.. Actually, Goldfish and any other fish don't mix too well unless it's a large algae eater or some other large fish that could strive in cooler water..

The guppy doesn't look pregnant to me. The gravid spot is amost always visible like that. If you're too worried about her, though, keep an eye on her and see if the dark spot fills in a bit more and watch her from above to see if her girth grows any.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

But my little guppys gravid spot is getting larger than it was.. it is like 3/4 of a penny size..that picture isnt that good...like i said im getting a tank for the goldfish today but i have to cycle it..Heres a better pic of the little one ..who i think it wilkl be her first fry cuz her tails so small and she wont get that big right?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

She is most def. pregnant, but isn't too far along...maybe another week or so...it's hard to tell from pictures...


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

My guppies get a square belly shape before they give birth, Simpte. And yes, give the guppy another week but make sure to keep an eye on her and maybe put her in a breeding net or something where the fry will be safe. My guppies have been pregnant six times and I have yet to see a fry. They most likely got eaten


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

okay.. but if i put her in a bredding net ..wont she eat the babies? :-|


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How do you have the thermometer on the tank. It looks like it is on the inside of the tank. They are suppose to go on the outside on the glass. They measure the temp of the glass and are designed to figure out the temp from that. 

And as everyone has said she does look like she is with fry. But give her a bit longer before you expect any fry.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

its is supposed to be on the outside? but its a sticky one?Does is still work in the water?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, I just grabbed on I had unopened from the basement. On the cardboard backing it sais. "Mounts conveniently on the outside glass wall of aquarium." It probably would not give you correct readings if it is placed in the water because of the way it is designed.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

well..thats okay..i think they r normal


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

5 gallons is kinda small for a goldfish, he will outgrow that tank very fast.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

ya i know! Thats why i said im going to put him in there till the gupp has the babiez!!I know 10 gallon per goldie!


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

omg! Guess what ..i just got a 6 gall tank and this guy in front of mme at the pet store either bought or selling ..looked like over 700 fish in 3 bags!!! 2 bags were FULL of baby guppies Each bag had like 200 FISHH ..The guppys colors were just starting to come..I hope he has a big tank! lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They were probably feeder guppies. When they buy that many and bag them like that they are either for a pond or food for other fish.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

awee....i have some updated pics of my guppy and i got a tank for the fry today..look














Heres the tank!4 the babies







 like it i spent like 3 hours doing it


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

The thermometers work "ok" on the inside of the tank...dumb me did that with my first one. I finally realized what I did and peeled it off and re-stuck it on the outside. It was within 2 degrees of the outside tank temp reading. The stuff inside of them is a liquid crystal of sorts, and is pretty accurate no matter what you do to them. But yes...they definately stick on the outside.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Your tank looks pretty. Be sure the plastic decorations don't hurt the guppies' fins. Other than that, I like the design a lot. Good job.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

The female guppy when they are about to go into labor, their bodies produce a hormone that doesn't make them very hungry for a couple of days before birth and a couple of hours afterwards. So the female's wont eat their own fry for only a short period of time. Which should give you adequate time to take the female guppy out of the breeding net.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

mlev ,alin thanks! that helped but now my little fish has sumin wrong with her  Her top fins down and she is hardly moving and shes hiding!The temp dropped from 80 to 74 from last niight! What do i do??







 Whhat to do?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

First, get the tank temp back up. They usually need warmer water for reproduction. Second, keep a really close eye on her. I know they don't like sudden temperature changes, but it also could be a sign of illness. If she doesn't recover with the warmer water you "might" need to medicate the tank. That could be hard on her too, since she's pregnant. Hopefully someone who breeds guppies in here can help you out more.

Hiding isn't completely unusual with a pregnant fish, but if she stops eating completely for more than a few days...that also could be the sign of something wrong.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

well i pit the thermometer on the outside yesterday and it went up to 78 degrees then today in the morning again it dropped to 74? the heater is on 76..the heater goes 72 ,74,76 and then some weird numbers,i think another launguage..anyways..she is moving alot more today but both the s seem like they r not eating..they will chase the food but wont eat it..the little one ate one piece twice and spit it out...i thought not eating means they could have babies soon..my big ususualy eats??


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

HI EVERYONE.. i think i fiqured out what will happen! i think ive been worrying about the wrong fish (the big one) i need to worry about the small one! i have been noticing my big one NVER gets bigger..so she might not be pregnant but my small one is getting BIGGER than her! my small one is as big as the big one lol! :fish: heres some PICTURES 







WHICH LOOKS MORE PREGNO? the small one is on top the big one is on bottom..WELL small and big are just wat i call them


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

this is my lil one look ..shes getting bigger right ??lol :king: ive noticed she does alot more signs than my other one ! IM SO stupid i didnt even notice!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I wouldn't worry much about the temp changes by a few degrees. In a tank like yours the light can increase the temp during the day and allow it to cool at night when the light is off.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You're good fish_doc. I hadn't even though of the light causing some of the temperature fluctuations.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

ooops.i nnever turn off the light ..lol so it cant be that right?at i think my guppy mightt have her fry in the nxt 2 days.. she has a boxxy shape and is hiding now more than ever! :smile:


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

:console: :cake:  :argue: :-( :idea: :hi: :help: t:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You should get a simple timer for the light. You can usually pick one up for less than $5 at walmart. It makes the job even eaiser. You set it for about 10 hours a day of light and it helps keep algae down when you have the proper lighting period.

Keep us informed remember boxy is good LOL


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

hey geuss wat!! when i got home today my tank had fry! 8 guppies!!im so happy..i have a blurry pic


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats, 8 that were not eaten. Now you gotta buy us all cigars.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Besides the algae, you will develop another problem if you never turn off your lights. Studies have shown that 24 hour light leads to sterility, especially in growing fry. We never want that for our little finny friends.
Tony


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

thank you lol..um okay ill strt turning them off..can i can turn them off 9 till4pm everyday? plus um i have an big algae eater! lol pleco ..i have a 6 gallon tank..and it has cycled since sunday night..my goldie has been living in it..but if i put the fry in that tank and take the goldie out..would that hurt the fry?


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

yay /..im also glad today cuz i checked the ammonia and its much lower than yesteday!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't think it would hurt the fry if you wash it, or at least rinse it...


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

waash and rinse wat>


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

The tank that the goldfish was in


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

ookay...  umm..another thing ...ami sposed to wash the net the baby fry r in? if i am..wat do i use to keep the fry in while i wash the net? :roll: :fish:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I wouldnt wash the net. It contains bacteria that wont hurt since the fry are already there they are use to any bacteria already there.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

:-D okay thx i wont wash it :-D hey..also i have a 6 gallon tank that has cycled since last sunday..(almost 1 week) should i put the babies in there?but if i did ..i would have to put my goldie somewhere else :? hmm..i dont want to put it in the 10 gall.cu my other females might be having babies soon!its suks cuz in the 10 gallon its 72DEGREES WITH a heater and in the 6 gallon theres noheater but its 78-80 DEGREES!i guess i should just leave the fry where they r :-D


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Have u thought about what your going to do with all these babies. Pretty soon your goin to have a lot of fully grown mixed sexed fish. The smaller tank will hold in the heat better than the bigger one.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

yes i know...my goldfish is going to my friends house..(shes keeping it) then im going to put males in one tank and females in another


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

One key to happy fry is not to mess with their environment too much. I think if they're well where they are, then they should be left in peace. Have you found a pet store that might take some of those fry...they'll just keep multiplying till you have a bunch of fish and no water...lol!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't bother by thinking, "oh, is that fish pregnant", or "oh, lets quickly chuck it in the breeder trap", I just put loads of java moss in the tank and leave them to it.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

lol...but im going to separate them by gender! when they get old enough.. :fish: im sooo worried becuz my nitrites are almost at danger! right now its stress..i change 15% of the water but it is stiill high wat else should i do? :?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just do partial water changes every day until it lowers. Water changes is the only way to lower test readings safely.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

:smile: i think mabey my other guppy might finally be pregnant!! Wanna see?


----------

